# paese riproduttore



## JD75

Hello again all!

I have been translating a book about Max Weber's economic/sociological theories. This is from the chapter about India:

"Già Marx negli scritti sull’India riportava con dovizia di particolari e alla luce della sua analisi sulle leggi di accumulazione del capitale, gli effetti dell’occupazione britannica: distruzione della produzione artigianale locale, in particolare la produzione tessile che essa aveva esportato fino ad allora, e riduzione dell’India a ruolo di *paese riproduttore*, ossia mero fornitore di materie prime..." 

My attempt is as follows:

"In his writings on India, Marx, in light of his analysis of the laws of the accumulation of capital, had already reported, with a wealth of details, the effects of the British occupation: the destruction of the output of local craftsmanship, especially with regard to the production of the textiles which had been exported until that time, and the lowering of India to the role of a *copycat country*, or, in other words, a mere supplier of raw materials..."

I have looked high and low for an equivalent English term that might translate the idea that the author is attempting to convey with the term of "paese riproduttore". "*Copycat*" is obviously not the right word. Nor is "*producer*", as that would imply actually producing something, which seems to contradict the idea of simply supplying raw materials. I have considered "to the role of *a country which merely produces raw materials*", but that seems to exclude too much of the original. 

Any ideas would be much appreciated!


----------



## Lorena1970

I am not an expert in this specific field, anyway what comes in my mind and seems to fit in your context is SUPPLIER COUNTRY.

How does it sound to you native ears....?

HTH


----------



## JD75

Thanks Lorena! I can't find any hits on the internet for supplier country as an actual term in this context, but it is definitely the phrase which best expresses the original idea. I have found mention of developing countries as *raw materials supplier countries*, so I think I'll just go with that term and alter the original sentence a bit. Thanks for your input! It was very helpful


----------



## Lorena1970

My pleasure


----------



## Gianfry

How would "breeding Country" sound?
It seems the meaning is something like "a Country that endlessly _gives birth _to raw materials", but it's a very peculiar form I've never met before.


----------



## Pat (√2)

Non ho _mai _letto né sentito l'espressione "Paese riproduttore".
Tuttavia, poiché il termine _riproduzione _riferito all'economia è certamente presente in Marx, ho provato a cercare su Google l'espressione "reproductive country" e ho visto che quest'espressione esiste in lingua inglese. Non saprei però dire se un "reproductive country" è un "mero fornitore di materie prime".

Che tu sappia, l'autore del libro che stai traducendo lavora o ha lavorato molto in un paese aglosassone?


----------



## JD75

Gianfry said:


> How would "breeding Country" sound?
> It seems the meaning is something like "a Country that endlessly _gives birth _to raw materials", but it's a very peculiar form I've never met before.



Hi Gianfry! I hadn't thought about it in that light, with reproduction in the sense of breeding as opposed to simply producing again. Breeding country might capture that idea, but might be a bit too much of a "poetic" metaphor for the book I'm translating, which is rather dry and scholarly.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## Enigmista

To me given the context it could be seen as an " exporting country"


----------



## JD75

√2 said:


> Non ho _mai _letto né sentito l'espressione "Paese riproduttore".
> Tuttavia, poiché il termine _riproduzione _riferito all'economia è certamente presente in Marx, ho provato a cercare su Google l'espressione "reproductive country" e ho visto che quest'espressione esiste in lingua inglese. Non saprei però dire se un "reproductive country" è un "mero fornitore di materie prime".
> 
> Che tu sappia, l'autore del libro che stai traducendo lavora o ha lavorato molto in un paese aglosassone?



Hello √2,
L'autore del libro vive in Germania ed insegna in un'università in quel paese, però è italiana. Anch'io avevo visto su Google la frase "reproductive country", ma non ero sicura che catturasse la stessa idea che lei voleva usare. Questa professoressa è, in ogni caso, una che si specializza in Marx, Engels e Weber, quindi io di solito cerco di vedere se il termine "target" appare in qualsiasi traduzione inglese dei lavori di tali autori, poi vedo da lì... Grazie dell'aiuto!


----------



## JD75

Enigmista said:


> To me given the context it could be seen as an " exporting country"



Thanks Enigmista. That's definitely the idea the author is getting at!


----------



## Pat (√2)

Gianfry said:


> How would "breeding Country" sound?
> It seems the meaning is something like "a Country that endlessly _gives birth _to raw materials", but it's a very peculiar form I've never met before.



Ciao, Gianfry.

Secondo me significa che l'economia indiana serve semplicemente a riprodurre l'economia britannica. "Riprodurre" nel senso marxiano: le permette di vivere e svilupparsi.


----------



## JD75

√2 said:


> Ciao, Gianfry.
> 
> Secondo me significa che l'economia indiana serve semplicemente a riprodurre l'economia britannica. "Riprodurre" nel senso marxiano: le permette di vivere e svilupparsi.



Credo che hai azzeccato il concetto, √2
Grazie!


----------



## Gianfry

JD75 said:


> Breeding country might capture that idea, but might be a bit too much of a "poetic" metaphor for the book I'm translating, which is rather dry and scholarly.


I agree it may sound somehow "poetic", but the original word has a metaphorical nuance. Of course you should write it in italics: "_breeding _Country" 
A question for you: is there an adjective you would use for a stallion/bull, an animal whose only task is to inseminate the mare/cow?

EDIT:
Ciao, √2. Vuoi dire "a _far _riprodurre"? In ogni caso, parliamo di qualcosa che _alimenta_, _nutre_.
"_Feeding/nourishing _Country"?


----------



## Lorena1970

Gianfry, "breeding country" mi suona davvero male e senza senso in generale, sorry..........
In questo contesto (il capitalismo e sue conseguenze/caratteristiche, dove il concetto di "supply and demand" è usato costantemente) "paese *ri*produttore" è usato per enfatizzare la mera funzione di "paese produttore/fornitore" di materie prime a ciclo continuo, ovvero sempre le stesse prive di qualsiasi intervento umano autoctono.
Il paragone è, secondo me, con la catena di montaggio (dato anche il contesto) ovvero con un sistema produttivo anonimo, continuo e sempre uguale.

My 2 cents

edit: mi dispiace discordare, ma "exporting country" non rende bene, secondo me (è troppo generico: tutti i paesi sono "exporting countries" in qualcosa), l'idea del fatto che l'India fosse ridotta a *ri*-produrre cosntinuamente le stesse materie prime e non potesse più lavorarle così da esportare PRODOTTI locali. Il verbo "to supply" rende il concetto di "fornire solo quello che serve", ovvero quello che l'impero britannico richiedeva.

My 2 eurocents


----------



## JD75

Lorena1970 said:


> Gianfry, "breeding country" mi suona davvero male e senza senso in generale, sorry..........
> In questo contesto (il capitalismo e sue conseguenze/caratteristiche, dove il concetto di "supply and demand" è usato costantemente) "paese *ri*produttore" è usato per enfatizzare la mera funzione di "paese produttore/fornitore" di materie prime a ciclo continuo, ovvero sempre le stesse prive di qualsiasi intervento umano autoctono.
> Il paragone è, secondo me, con la catena di montaggio (dato anche il contesto) ovvero con un sistema produttivo anonimo, continuo e sempre uguale.




Ciao a tutti! Ho trovato una citazione che sembra rispecchiare molto quest'ultima idea di Lorena:

"instead of importing it from Asia, the English manufacturing classes copied the production methods of the cloth industry in India and then revolutionized production in places like Manchester, thus destroying more archaic methods of cloth production in India turning that country into a supplier of raw materials and cotton plantations while creating conditions of mass production in England itself. These processes are described in detail by Marx and Engels in the Communist Manifesto " 
source: http://www.karlmarx.net/africa/africa–amarxistanalysis

Based on this, I think I'll stick with "supplier of raw materials" and alter the sentence a bit to accommodate the redundancy. Thanks again so much to everyone for your help and input!


----------



## Pat (√2)

JD75 said:


> Credo che hai azzeccato il concetto, √2
> Grazie!



Troppo buono! 

Sì, parlando di Marx dovrebbe proprio trattarsi di quello.
Ma in inglese, quindi, un Paese che riproduce l'economia di un altro Paese sarebbe un "exporting country"?

Ah, "supplier of raw materials", perfetto


----------



## Enigmista

√2 said:


> Troppo buono!
> 
> Sì, parlando di Marx dovrebbe proprio trattarsi di quello.
> Ma in inglese, quindi, un Paese che riproduce l'economia di un altro Paese sarebbe un "exporting country"?



Direi di no se non forse in senso figurativo,ma dubito fortemente  nel linguaggio economico è solo un paese che esporta materie prime e altro

"Supplier" is fine as well to me...and Lorena's contribution makes sense


----------



## Pat (√2)

Enigmista said:


> Direi di no  e solo un paese che esporta materie prime e altro
> 
> "Supplier" is fine as well to me...and Lorena's contribution makes sense



Mi sembrava 
Ma dopo aver letto in un altro post che "willy nilly" ora significa "haphasardly" qualsiasi piccola certezza è svanita...
Comincio a chiedermi se in inglese esiste il femminile e il maschile


----------



## JD75

√2 said:


> Troppo buono!
> 
> Sì, parlando di Marx dovrebbe proprio trattarsi di quello.
> Ma in inglese, quindi, un Paese che riproduce l'economia di un altro Paese sarebbe un "exporting country"?
> 
> Ah, "supplier of raw materials", perfetto



Ciao √2! Sinceramente credo che "exporting country" sia un po' troppo generale come termine per esprimere questo concetto, in quanto non rende le implicazioni marxiste implicite nell'originale. Però lascio la parola a quelli che hanno più esperienza in materia di me! Per dirlo bene (e in lungo) ci vorrebbe qualcosa del tipo, "a country whose economy exists solely to support another nation's needs"... ma non mi viene niente di più sintetico. Comunque, come ho scritto sopra, nella mia traduzione userò semplicemente "raw materials supplier country". 
Grazie del input!
(p.s. se mai sono 'troppo buon*a*')


----------



## Lorena1970

Scusate ma il testo fornito NON parla di riprodurre l'economia di un altro paese, ma di *ri-*produrre prodotti primari a ciclo continuo senza alcuna manifattura ( ovvero cultura) locale. Per questo usa il termine "*ri-*produttore"ad indicare una *ri-*produzione costante e anonima: 
*distruzione della produzione artigianale locale*, *in particolare la  produzione tessile che essa aveva esportato fino ad allora* (la produzione tessile qui è intesa come PRODOTTI TESSILI  e non meri lana/cotone/seta allo stato grezzo come invece pretendevano gli inglesi), e riduzione  dell’India a ruolo di *paese ri-produttore*, ossia *mero fornitore *di  materie prime...(= supplier)" 

Va beh, la abbozzo ora....!


----------



## Enigmista

Gianfry said:


> Scusate, ma "supplier of raw materials" traduce "fornitore di materie prime", non "Paese riproduttore"


Boh Gianf dipende secondo me la logica c'è

Se *riproduco* materie prime (coltivo i bachi da seta,creo e spedisco la materia prima) e le esporto/fornisco ad un altro paese mi sembra che possa calzare con il ruolo dell'India.

Se *riproduco* , in sostanza produco più volte.


----------



## JD75

Lorena1970 said:


> Scusate ma il testo fornito NON parla di riprodurre l'economia di un altro paese, ma di *ri-*produrre prodotti primari a ciclo continuo senza alcuna manifattura ( ovvero cultura) locale. Per questo usa il termine "*ri-*produttore"ad indicare una *ri-*produzione costante e anonima:
> *distruzione della produzione artigianale locale*, *in particolare la  produzione tessile che essa aveva esportato fino ad allora* (la produzione tessile qui è intesa come PRODOTTI TESSILI  e non meri lana/cotone/seta allo stato grezzo come invece pretendevano gli inglesi), e riduzione  dell’India a ruolo di *paese ri-produttore*, ossia *mero fornitore *di  materie prime...(= supplier)"
> 
> Va beh, la abbozzo ora....!



Vedo che abbiamo ri-prodotto un dibattito acceso.  Grazie a tutti!


----------



## Pat (√2)

Oddio, quanta roba 

Gianfry, no, non "far riprodurre", ma proprio "riprodurre". Marx parla proprio di produzione e riproduzione capitalistica.
Produzione, ok, solita cosa.
Riproduzione=mantenimento e/o accrescimento delle condizioni su cui si basa l'economia capitalista.

Lorena, non credo che _riprodurre _sia usato in quel senso (produrre e ri-produrre a ciclo continuo, anche se in realtà poco di manca ). Il testo parla dell'analisi di Marx, e Marx parlava di riproduzione in un altro senso.

JD75, sei troppo buona!


----------



## JD75

√2 said:


> Oddio, quanta roba
> 
> 
> JD75, sei troppo buona!


----------



## JD75

Dopo tutto questo, io ho optato per questa versione:
Originale:

"Già Marx negli scritti sull’India riportava con dovizia di particolari e alla luce della sua analisi sulle leggi di accumulazione del capitale, gli effetti dell’occupazione britannica: distruzione della produzione artigianale locale, in particolare la produzione tessile che essa aveva esportato fino ad allora, e riduzione dell’India *a ruolo di paese riproduttore, ossia mero fornitore di materie prime*."

Traduzione:
"In his writings on India, Marx, in light of his analysis of the laws of the accumulation of capital, had already reported, with a wealth of details, the effects of the British occupation: the destruction of the output of local craftsmanship, especially with regard to the production of the textiles which had been exported until that time, and the lowering of India to *the role of a mere raw materials supplier country*."

Escludendo paese riproduttore ho pensato che tutto divenisse più chiaro! Ultimi opinioni?


----------



## Lorena1970

JD75 said:


> Traduzione:
> "In his writings on India, Marx, in light of his analysis of the laws of the accumulation of capital, had already reported, with a wealth of details, the effects of the British occupation: the destruction of the output of local craftsmanship, especially with regard to the production of the textiles which had been exported until that time, and the lowering of India to *the role of a mere raw materials supplier country*."
> 
> Escludendo paese riproduttore ho pensato che tutto divenisse più chiaro!


----------



## JD75

Thanks for the vote of confidence Lorena


----------



## Pat (√2)

JD75 said:


> the lowering of India to *the role of a mere raw materials supplier country*."



Secondo me rende perfettamente l'idea.
Sono già due voti.


----------



## JD75

√2 said:


> Secondo me rende perfettamente l'idea.
> Sono già due voti.



Perfetto!  Thanks again!


----------



## Pat (√2)

Sai che probabilmente _reproductive country_ è proprio l'espressione che cerchi?
Credo che Marx stesso l'abbia usata in un articolo sui rapporti tra UK e India pubblicato sul _New York Daily Tribune_.
Prova a dare un'occhiata qui.


----------



## Lorena1970

√2 said:


> Sai che probabilmente _reproductive country_ è proprio l'espressione che cerchi?
> Credo che Marx stesso l'abbia usata in un articolo sui rapporti tra UK e India pubblicato sul _New York Daily Tribune_.
> Prova a dare un'occhiata qui.



Parrebbe che tu l'abbia individuato...!

A questo punto però ho la vaga sensazione che ci sia un po' di confusione nel  testo originale, nel senso che la specifica data a proposito di "paese  riproduttore" (ovvero "mero fornitore di materie prime" ) sia  scorretta...O sbaglio...? Very  confused...


----------



## Enigmista

Lorena1970 said:


> Parrebbe che tu l'abbia individuato...!
> 
> A questo punto però ho la vaga sensazione che ci sia un po' di confusione nel  testo originale, nel senso che la specifica data a proposito di "paese  riproduttore" (ovvero "mero fornitore di materie prime" ) sia  scorretta...O sbaglio...? Very  confused...



Lore forse mi sbaglio ma secondo me non c'è ambiguità..vedi il ragionamento del mio post n.21

L'India *ri*produce e di conseguenza fornisce le materie prime...that's it!

La *ri*_-produzione_ è intesa come un semplice "rinnovo" delle materie...e quindi come creazione ex novo continua di un certo bene


----------



## JD75

√2 said:


> Sai che probabilmente _reproductive country_ è proprio l'espressione che cerchi?
> Credo che Marx stesso l'abbia usata in un articolo sui rapporti tra UK e India pubblicato sul _New York Daily Tribune_.
> Prova a dare un'occhiata
> 
> Grazie √2, è proprio il tipo di riferimento che cercavo. Anche a me sembra strano, Lorena, ma se Enigmista, √2 e Karl Marx sono tutti d'accordo, uso quest'espressione. Dopotutto, l'autrice ha voluto così!


----------



## Lorena1970

Enigmista said:


> Lore forse mi sbaglio ma secondo me non c'è ambiguità..vedi il ragionamento del mio post n.21
> 
> L'India *ri*produce e di conseguenza fornisce le materie prime...that's it!
> 
> La *ri*_-produzione_ è intesa come un semplice "rinnovo" delle materie...e quindi come creazione ex novo continua di un certo bene



E' esattamente quello che cerco di dire dall'inizio , per questo trovavo giusto "supplier"

supply 1 |səˈplī|
verb ( -plies, -plied) [ trans. ]
make (something needed or wanted) available to someone; provide : the farm supplies apples to cider makers.
• provide (someone) with something needed or wanted : they struggled to supply the besieged island with aircraft.
• be a source of (something needed) : eat foods that supply a significant amount of dietary fiber.
• be adequate to satisfy (a requirement or demand) : the two reservoirs supply about 1% of the city's needs.

Nel testo fornito da V2 invece, il senso di "reproductive country" secondo me è diverso!


----------



## Pat (√2)

Provo a dire la mia, anche se l'autrice evidentemente conosce bene gli scritti di Marx sull'India mentre io, invece, no 

Estrapolando la frase dell'autrice da ogni contesto, il che è male in sé , m'era parso di capire che l'India fosse stata ridotta a Paese il cui *mero *scopo era quello di riprodurre (in senso marxiano) l'economia britannica, rifornendola di materie prime.

Dal testo che ho linkato e dall'articolo di Marx che ho trovato (ma al quale ho dato solo un'occhiata veloce), sembra invece che "reproductive country" significhi "paese in grado di riprodurre la propria economia", cioè in grado di mantenerla bene o male attiva e bene o male garantita nel futuro, anche se non in grado di svilupparsi. Nell'articolo Marx dice:
"I know that the English millocracy intend to endow India with railways with the exclusive view of extracting at diminished expenses the cotton and other raw materials for their manufactures. BUT..."

(Non c'è niente da fare: Marx è ancora capace di sollevare un vespaio anche qui su WR )


----------



## JD75

√2 said:


> Provo a dire la mia, anche se l'autrice evidentemente conosce bene gli scritti di Marx sull'India mentre io, invece, no
> 
> Estrapolando la frase dell'autrice da ogni contesto, il che è male in sé , m'era parso di capire che l'India fosse stata ridotta a Paese il cui *mero *scopo era quello di riprodurre (in senso marxiano) l'economia britannica, rifornendola di materie prime.
> 
> Dal testo che ho linkato e dall'articolo di Marx che ho trovato (ma al quale ho dato solo un'occhiata veloce), sembra invece che "reproductive country" significhi "paese in grado di riprodurre la propria economia", cioè in grado di mantenerla bene o male attiva e bene o male garantita nel futuro, anche se non in grado di svilupparsi. Nell'articolo Marx dice:
> "I know that the English millocracy intend to endow India with railways with the exclusive view of extracting at diminished expenses the cotton and other raw materials for their manufactures. BUT..."
> 
> (Non c'è niente da fare: Marx è ancora capace di sollevare un vespaio anche qui su WR )



Cerco di calmare il vespaio nella seguente maniera (o almeno di poter consegnare la mia traduzione, Marx nonostante):

"In his writings on India, Marx, in light of his analysis of the laws of the accumulation of capital, had already reported, with a wealth of details, the effects of the British occupation: the destruction of the output of local craftsmanship, especially with regard to the production of the textiles which had been exported until that time, and the lowering of India to the role of reproductive country, *or rather*, a mere raw materials supplier."

Usando "rather" anzichè "in other words", penso di poter usare i il termine "reproductive country" insieme a "mere raw materials supplier" perché così diventa una precisazione anzichè un sinonimo. Uso spesso "rather" per tradurre "ossia", e credo che vada bene... (vedi definizione di "rather" qui sotto in merito).

*[From my dictionary: rather: *more precisely (used to modify or clarify something previously stated) _: I walked, or rather limped, the two miles home].

Speriamo che così sia Marx che le vespe saranno felici!




_


----------



## Pat (√2)

Ottima soluzione, direi.

Prima di dileguarmi, devo dire che l'autrice non avrebbe dovuto tradurre pari pari "Paese riproduttore" senza almeno una piccola parentesi con l'espressione in originale, perché in italiano "Paese riproduttore" _non_ si dice. Ora mi dileguo. Ciao a tutti


----------



## JD75

√2 said:


> Ottima soluzione, direi.
> 
> Prima di dileguarmi, devo dire che l'autrice non avrebbe dovuto tradurre pari pari "Paese riproduttore" senza almeno una piccola parentesi con l'espressione in originale, perché in italiano "Paese riproduttore" _non_ si dice. Ora mi dileguo. Ciao a tutti



Grazie √2! Gli autori fanno, noi traduciamo... that's life!


----------



## Lorena1970

√2 said:


> Ottima soluzione, direi.
> 
> Prima di dileguarmi, devo dire che l'autrice *non avrebbe dovuto tradurre pari pari "Paese riproduttore"* senza almeno una piccola parentesi con l'espressione in originale, *perché in italiano "Paese riproduttore" non si dice*. Ora mi dileguo. Ciao a tutti



Concordo, infatti qui stava il "vespaio"  secondo me...!Era stato citato il termine tradotto in modo "letterale" in Italiano (senza senso), e poi messa una specifica poco chiara (secondo il significato originale in Inglese). Vespe debellate, credo! 
Alla fine concordo anche io col post #36


----------



## JD75

Lorena1970 said:


> Concordo, infatti qui stava il "vespaio"  secondo me...!Era stato citato il termine tradotto in modo "letterale" in Italiano (senza senso), e poi messa una specifica poco chiara (secondo il significato originale in Inglese). Vespe debellate, credo!
> Alla fine concordo anche io col post #36



Vespe a nanna  Lavoro consegnato. Grazie a tutti! Siete stati di grandissimo aiuto!


----------



## Pat (√2)

Ottimo: "abbiamo" consegnato il lavoro 

JD75, essendo io non una traduttrice (non ne ho le competenze ), bensì più o meno una "collega" dell'autrice, ho sospettato fortemente che si trattasse di un calco dall'inglese. Per questo ho provato di nuovo, cercando riferimenti a "reproductive country" nello stesso Marx. Conosco il pollaio 

Lorena, ieri, cercando, forse a torto, di usare un linguaggio il più semplice possibile (e dovendo, *come ora*, riscrivere più volte il post!), ho parlato, in modo alquanto garibaldino, di "reproductive country" come di Paese in grado di riprodurre la propria economia, ma, parlando da "quasi collega di", non la considererei una definizione corretta. Una formulazione decisamente più corretta (parlando dell'India ai tempi di Marx), sarebbe qualcosa tipo: Paese la cui struttura socio-economica consente la riproduzione del capitale sociale. Un'economia, quindi, non di pura sussistenza, non distrutta o depredata dagli occupanti, ma attiva, con tratti di capitalismo e probabilità di sviluppo in senso capitalista. (Ma non essendo io una studiosa di Marx, è possibile che anche questa definizione non sia del tutto impeccabile )

Comunque, il vespaio è stato interessante e divertente. "What am I doing? I'm covered in bees!" (cit. Eddie Izzard)


----------



## JD75

√2 said:


> Ottimo: "abbiamo" consegnato il lavoro
> 
> JD75, essendo io non una traduttrice (non ne ho le competenze ), bensì più o meno una "collega" dell'autrice, ho sospettato fortemente che si trattasse di un calco dall'inglese. Per questo ho provato di nuovo, cercando riferimenti a "reproductive country" nello stesso Marx. Conosco il pollaio
> 
> Lorena, ieri, cercando, forse a torto, di usare un linguaggio il più semplice possibile (e dovendo, *come ora*, riscrivere più volte il post!), ho parlato, in modo alquanto garibaldino, di "reproductive country" come di Paese in grado di riprodurre la propria economia, ma, parlando da "quasi collega di", non la considererei una definizione corretta. Una formulazione decisamente più corretta (parlando dell'India ai tempi di Marx), sarebbe qualcosa tipo: Paese la cui struttura socio-economica consente la riproduzione del capitale sociale. Un'economia, quindi, non di pura sussistenza, non distrutta o depredata dagli occupanti, ma attiva, con tratti di capitalismo e probabilità di sviluppo in senso capitalista. (Ma non essendo io una studiosa di Marx, è possibile che anche questa definizione non sia del tutto impeccabile )
> 
> Comunque, il vespaio è stato interessante e divertente. "What am I doing? I'm covered in bees!" (cit. Eddie Izzard)


Grazie √2 per questi nuovi pensieri. Io trovo spesso parole e termini in Marx, Engels, ecc. che non esistono in nessun altro contesto. Per capirne il significato spesso ci impiego un po'! Questo 'reproductive country' è un altro esempio. È un termine che fuori da Marx non esiste neanche in inglese, per quanto ne so, e non ha un significato ovvio né facile da cogliere. La tua spiegazione qui è ottima e te ne ringrazio!
Oggi starò facendo le revisioni di un'altro capitolo dello stesso libro quindi potremmo far agitare di nuovo qualche vespa. Aspettiamo a vedere!


----------

